
WordPress for iPhone Source Code Released - naish
http://iphone.wordpress.org/2008/07/24/version-11-and-beyond/
======
tlrobinson
Not sure this is legal, considering the SDK is still under NDA.

~~~
thomasswift
[REDACTED] for [REDACTED] Source Code [REDACTED] :) Get it while you can!

